# Calendar of Forum Meets 2013



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2012)

After another successful year of forum meets in 2012, here is the provisional list of meets planned for 2013!

January 26th - Oxford: The Four Candles (confirmed)

April 27th - London: Penderel's Oak (confirmed)

June 8th - Glasgow

July 6th - York - CANCELLED

August 17th - Brighton - CANCELLED

August 17th - Southampton (replaces Brighton)

September 28th - Birmingham

November 9th - Forum 5th birthday, London, Penderel's Oak 

November 16th - Forum 5th birthday, Manchester


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you sure that the Oxford Meet is not Fork Handles?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy_d0fN8riY


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Are you sure that the Oxford Meet is not Fork Handles?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy_d0fN8riY



Hehe! Thank goodness it's not a hardware shop!


----------



## MargB (Nov 27, 2012)

Will probably be at the Oxford meet!  Just waiting for final details before booking my ticket.


----------



## SimplesL (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll certainly be at the Oxford 1, poss the Bristol 1 & hopefully 1 of the London meets.

Aarh just realised my little sis turns 50 on this date. Hopefully any celebration will be later so I can still meet up with you at lunch-time.


----------



## MargB (Nov 28, 2012)

Have booked my train ticket - travelling down with Dizzy.  Something to look forward to in January.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 29, 2012)

will do my best to get to bath/bristol again too  really enjoyed the bristol meet last year


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

Medusa said:


> will do my best to get to bath/bristol again too  really enjoyed the bristol meet last year



Excellent!


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 29, 2012)

wld love to come to Oxford but hubby in a concert that evening in Leighton Buzzard, hopefully there'll be time to do both


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 9, 2012)

I've put in for a day off *W* to go to Oxford...

Also put London, Brighton, Brum and Manchester dates in the diary.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

brightontez said:


> I've put in for a day off *W* to go to Oxford...
> 
> Also put London, Brighton, Brum and Manchester dates in the diary.



Excellent Tez, hope *W* complies!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 9, 2012)

Good Luck for 3rd of march "Northener". Hope it goes well


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Good Luck for 3rd of march "Northener". Hope it goes well



Cheers Hobie!


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 17, 2012)

I can do Oxford!


----------



## gail1 (Dec 17, 2012)

thats great news Tez i can have my cuddle then


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 17, 2012)

Steady you too ;D  X


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 18, 2012)

gail1 said:


> thats great news Tez i can have my cuddle then



Of course Gail!



Catwoman76 said:


> Steady you too ;D  X



Oops - our secret is out!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Dec 26, 2012)

Just seen date for Oxford and was hoping to attend but gutted as takin my niece away for her birthday so looks like April will possibly be my first meet next year.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm hoping to do both the London meets this year - although the first might be at risk as it's the week before we go on holiday.

I was thinking about doing either Oxford or Birmingham since there are a few people who do those but don't get to London and wouldn't mind saying "Hi" - but Oxford is definitely out,


----------



## megga (Jan 22, 2013)

All a we bit to far for me  I shall do my own meet, just me down the pub


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

brightontez said:


> Just about to hit the sack. Gonna get a coach to Gatwick at sparrows fart (early) then on to Oxford.
> 
> Due there at about 10 - 11am.
> 
> ...



Sleep well and have a good journey Tez


----------



## runner (Feb 4, 2013)

Just found this list of dates - anyone going to any from Norfolk/Suffolk?

Thinking about Brighton (combined with visit to daughter in Portsmouth) and London in november - where is Penderel's Oak (probably come on train to London)?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 4, 2013)

Medusa said:


> will do my best to get to bath/bristol again too  really enjoyed the bristol meet last year





SimplesL said:


> I'll certainly be at the Oxford 1, poss the Bristol 1 & hopefully 1 of the London meets.





Northerner said:


> Excellent!



I'll see you at Bristol again Northie, I think I'll be needing some Dutch courage for the Sunday!

Will see if I can made one of the others too


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2013)

runner said:


> Just found this list of dates - anyone going to any from Norfolk/Suffolk?
> 
> Thinking about Brighton (combined with visit to daughter in Portsmouth) and London in november - where is Penderel's Oak (probably come on train to London)?



Ooh, do come! Penderel's Oak is just down the road from Holborn tube sation - easy to get to


----------



## gail1 (Feb 4, 2013)

runner said:


> Just found this list of dates - anyone going to any from Norfolk/Suffolk?
> 
> Thinking about Brighton (combined with visit to daughter in Portsmouth) and London in november - where is Penderel's Oak (probably come on train to London)?



im going from norwich so if you wanna travel up together or meet you are wellcome


----------



## runner (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Gail, which one/s you going to?  I plan to go to the London one by train from Norwich, so it would be great to meet up.


----------



## runner (Feb 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ooh, do come! Penderel's Oak is just down the road from Holborn tube sation - easy to get to



Yep - central line from Liverpool St. Looking positive so far


----------



## Mossey (Feb 20, 2013)

Just come across this and wondered what it is ! ?  Sounds scarily like you all go off running or do you just run to the pub !  Would like to come to the next one


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2013)

Mossey said:


> Just come across this and wondered what it is ! ?  Sounds scarily like you all go off running or do you just run to the pub !  Would like to come to the next one



All pub based, only running is to the bar  Would be great if you could come along to one!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 20, 2013)

Northerner said:


> November 16th - Forum 5th birthday, Manchester




Fingers x it's this one again for me this year


----------



## Mark T (Feb 20, 2013)

Northerner said:


> All pub based, only running is to the bar  Would be great if you could come along to one!


I don't know, if anyone feels the need to be energetic then I'll give them the option of chasing a little one around Lincolns Inn Fields let alone in the pub itself


----------



## gail1 (Feb 20, 2013)

runner said:


> Hi Gail, which one/s you going to?  I plan to go to the London one by train from Norwich, so it would be great to meet up.



runner im doing london meet by train would be more than happy to travel up by train with you


----------



## Mossey (Feb 20, 2013)

Northerner said:


> All pub based, only running is to the bar  Would be great if you could come along to one!


London one is now in diary . Hopefully put a few faces to names


----------



## runner (Feb 21, 2013)

gail1 said:


> runner im doing london meet by train would be more than happy to travel up by train with you



Hi Gail - it's only the November London one (can't do April) - that would be great - we might be able to book sets together if we book at the same time, a bit nearer the time.  I'll PM you.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 21, 2013)

runner look forward to hearing from you


----------



## grainger (Mar 23, 2013)

Can I please put my name down for the April London meet?


----------



## gail1 (Mar 23, 2013)

grainger said:


> Can I please put my name down for the April London meet?



it would be great to meet you


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone going to the Glasgow one?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2013)

Carol, me, Northerner, Vicsetter - last year around 15 or so.

Still too early for final numbers - 13 weeks yet


----------



## AJLang (May 1, 2013)

Flip and blast I've just got my dates for my tutorials and the last one, which is for the exam, is on September 21st - so I won't be able to go to the Birmingham meet.  I am very disappointed


----------



## Lauras87 (May 1, 2013)

Where are the York & Manchester ones roughly held?


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

Hi Laura, if you have a look at last year's calendar there are links to the threads for each event that took place, including venues 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Flip and blast I've just got my dates for my tutorials and the last one, which is for the exam, is on September 21st - so I won't be able to go to the Birmingham meet.  I am very disappointed



Amanda, I may have to move the date to the 28th for Birmingham as my dad is coming over from Holland, but not sure of dates yet.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Laura, if you have a look at last year's calendar there are links to the threads for each event that took place, including venues
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971



Thank you!

I'm hoping to come to York but its the Leeds diabetes walk on the Sunday so I will need to stay away from the bar.....


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 1, 2013)

I will try to make the York meet this year too, will be dependent on work though


----------



## shambles (May 1, 2013)

I love York - might be an excuse for a weekend away! Depends how much I manage to spend in Aus


----------



## Mossey (May 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Amanda, I may have to move the date to the 28th for Birmingham as my dad is coming over from Holland, but not sure of dates yet.



Planned to make this one but 28th I am in Wales for  weekend


----------



## AJLang (May 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Amanda, I may have to move the date to the 28th for Birmingham as my dad is coming over from Holland, but not sure of dates yet.


That would be great if the meeting does change. I love seeing all of you


----------



## Taz (May 11, 2013)

I will be going to the Birmingham meet who else is going ?


----------



## Mossey (May 12, 2013)

I plan to be at Birmingham meet


----------



## moonymama (Jul 11, 2013)

*birmingham meet?*

who is going to the birmingham meet? where are they meeting?im a bit nervous but really wanna go! any details would be great....and if its overnight how do you book it? thro you guys or straight to where the meet is? thanks.....


----------



## ypauly (Jul 14, 2013)

The Birmingham meet is usually quite popular and involves a few hours one Saturday afternoon in a weatherspoons pub in the city centre a short walk from new street station.

Everybody is welcome, the more the merrier. No need to feel nervous or shy everybody is lovely and friendly.


----------



## moonymama (Jul 19, 2013)

*sounds good!*

wot date is this meet being held?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2013)

moonymama said:


> wot date is this meet being held?



Birmingham will be September 28th


----------



## AJLang (Jul 19, 2013)

I always get nervous before the Birmingham forum meet but then wonder why I worried because everyone is absolutely lovely. I think it's because I don't like walking in pubs on my own.  This will my first forum meet with my pump and it's also my birthday week


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2013)

AJLang said:


> I always get nervous before the Birmingham forum meet but then wonder why I worried because everyone is absolutely lovely. I think it's because I don't like walking in pubs on my own.  This will my first forum meet with my pump and it's also my birthday week



I'd be more than happy to meet you outside Amanda, so you don't need to walk in alone  Same goes for anyone else!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you Alan


----------



## Mossey (Jul 20, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Birmingham will be September 28th



Won't make the new date as in Wales.


----------



## runner (Jul 23, 2013)

Won't make Brighton, but will do London November.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2013)

runner said:


> Won't make Brighton, but will do London November.



Good to hear - I look forward to meeting you there!


----------



## runner (Jul 24, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good to hear - I look forward to meeting you there!


Yes, it will be great to put faces to all the names and characters on here!


----------



## samroboli (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, even though I am new to this site, I'm enjoying coming on, just struggle sometimes to find time to post and reply, only get chance when my 5 month old little girl is in bed, anyway I would like to come to the Birmingham meet


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2013)

samroboli said:


> Hi, even though I am new to this site, I'm enjoying coming on, just struggle sometimes to find time to post and reply, only get chance when my 5 month old little girl is in bed, anyway I would like to come to the Birmingham meet



You will be more than welcome!


----------



## Royston46 (Jul 25, 2013)

hoping to get to the Birmingham meet


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> hoping to get to the Birmingham meet



Excellent! Looks like it might be a busy one as there has been a lot of interest in it


----------



## runner (Oct 26, 2013)

gail1 said:


> runner look forward to hearing from you



Hi Gail, PMd you - are you still planning to go by train, and have you booked ticket yet - thought I might try and get a seat nearby?


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

runner said:


> Hi Gail, PMd you - are you still planning to go by train, and have you booked ticket yet - thought I might try and get a seat nearby?



what  meet is this one your coming to runner?


----------



## runner (Oct 26, 2013)

Steff said:


> what  meet is this one your coming to runner?


It's the London one Steff - looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## runner (Oct 26, 2013)

Alan I know I saw a pic you posted of the Penderel Oak with directions etc. but can't find it now


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

Its here on this thread Runner x


http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=40893


P.S look forward to meeting you


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2013)

If you have any problems with routes Runner, feel free to drop me a line as I've done that journey from the Norfolk to London line a few times.

Although because it's the start of the Oyster zone, I'm planning on getting the train from Shenfield.

The Pendrels Oak is a fairly easy walk from one of two underground stations.


----------



## runner (Oct 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> Its here on this thread Runner x
> 
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=40893
> ...


Thanks Steff, found it!  Holborn it is!


----------



## runner (Oct 27, 2013)

Mark T said:


> If you have any problems with routes Runner, feel free to drop me a line as I've done that journey from the Norfolk to London line a few times.
> 
> Although because it's the start of the Oyster zone, I'm planning on getting the train from Shenfield.
> 
> The Pendrels Oak is a fairly easy walk from one of two underground stations.



Thanks Mark, I'll be OK.  done the journey by train a few times and I is a Londoner originally (as you'll discover when you hear me speak LOL), although haven't lived there for about 37 years (and yes, the Underground was invented then, before you say it!)


----------

